# Cherry Coffee Table inlayed with slate tile



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

The latest work out of my shop.

Stained cherry, with slate tile inlay (per client request)

All M & T joinery.

Original design by me.

Hope you like it.

Bret


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

That is a beaut'. I especially like the round pieces in the middle of each side.


----------



## aquacaldo (Jun 25, 2010)

*Awesome Table*

I made a table like that before, but without the slate. Yours looks great. Im new here. Looking forward to chatting about woodworking.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks good Bret, real good ! What did you start out with to end up with such a high arch on those lower pieces? The end ones in particular look high, or is that just an illusion? Looks like you started with a 12" or wider piece of solid cherry?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

JohnK007 said:


> Looks good Bret, real good ! What did you start out with to end up with such a high arch on those lower pieces? The end ones in particular look high, or is that just an illusion? Looks like you started with a 12" or wider piece of solid cherry?


 
The arches can be cut from 7" wide boards. I laid out the arches by nestling the pieces together so the the point of one fit under the arch of another, this required a wider board but that way I didn't waste so much wood


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

WOW! Beautiful design. I love it. Wish I were that creative.


----------



## brendanrcarpenter (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice work...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is some seriously nice coffee table Bret. I really like the design. Great work. If your client doesn't like it, don't be disappointed and burn it, just send it to someone who is on this forum who live in, oh I don't know, Canada? Just a suggestion. :blink:
Ken
(by the way, I live in Canada. Must be fate) :laughing:


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful table, I love the design. Very nice curves.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> That is some seriously nice coffee table Bret. I really like the design. Great work. If your client doesn't like it, don't be disappointed and burn it, just send it to someone who is on this forum who live in, oh I don't know, Canada? Just a suggestion. :blink:
> Ken
> (by the way, I live in Canada. Must be fate) :laughing:


 
Funny thing is I built two of these tables. I was so pleased with the way the first one was looking that I built a second one while I was all set up for it. One is sold but I have another one almost exactly like it for sale, trade or available to donate to a worthy cause.

Bret


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

Man, that is a GREAT table! I love the proportions and having the frame come through the top on the corners is the perfect touch. Great job


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

As with so many things in life, it's all about the lines. This table has great lines. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

WOW ... nicely done .. I like the through tenon on the top. Beautiful curves on the legs. A+++++


----------



## buchhakj (Jul 7, 2010)

nicely done the table base is great!


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Bret - This is beautiful. I'm inspired. I declare - you have some skills!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very Cool table.Love the arches.


----------

